

OpenBSD chief believes contractor tried to write backdoors  - labboy
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/122210-openbsd-chief-believes-contractor-tried.html?hpg1=bn

======
dwc
"The lead developer of the OpenBSD operating system says that..."

No, Theo wrote this: [http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=129296046123471&w...](http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=129296046123471&w=2)

